# Blue Cubed 2018 - Farmington, Maine



## AidanNoogie (Jun 29, 2018)

First time organizing a competition! 

Events are 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 6x6, Megaminx, Square-1, Pyraminx and OH.

Registration is open
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BlueCubed2018


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jul 10, 2018)

I might do it, though the only event that I do good in is clock


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 11, 2018)

Sixth competition in Maine!


----------

